# Space probe/soil probe



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've only used steel rods. Out here you can flip a coin as to what you get... Sand, dirt or clay, and it can be one or the other from neighbor to neighbor. 

Question is how do the fiberglass ones hold up in clay or other dense soil? There have been many times I've had to involve a hammer just to get close to a line.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

question, will the fiber glass rod give the same feel as a steel rod when you hit the line or septic tank? or will it absorb the (feel) and you end up missing ??


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No, how durable are the fiberglass rods in harder soil conditions such as clay?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have only used steel rod, or actually 8ft grounding rods to find stuff under ground...I would think fiberglass unless you have a metal sleeve over the top where you are gona beat with a hammer will splinter before going too deep in hardpan clay...


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

I've only used steel rods as well and I've heard mixed reviews on fiberglass from my buddies around the area.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Fiberglass is alright but not as good as steel. I use a TT steel hammer probe. http://www.mightyprobe.com/

I use the dull point and it has an electric insulated handles. The slide feature works great. Highly recommended.

I also have a water probe with 3/8 rod attached to a garden hose. 3F jetter nozzle. Works very well but it's messy. 

Another thing to try instead of the hammer is to get the steel rod and go as far as possible, then take it out and fill the hole with water. then drop the rod back in and repeat. I've done 8' grounding rods with this without too much issue.


----------

